# Value of Pearson Bros Bodie Bottle



## vrabelm (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and doing research on a Pearson Bros Bodie bottle that I recently inherited. After some searching I came across this site and thought I'd join to get some of your expert opinons on an approximate value. The bottle appears to be in excellent condition i.e. no scratches, chips, cracks or any visible blemishes. I've seen sold prices in a range of ~$800 to ~$2600 online. Any thoughts or insights you can share about its value is much appreciated. Thanks, Mark


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 7, 2021)

vrabelm said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and doing research on a Pearson Bros Bodie bottle that I recently inherited. After some searching I came across this site and thought I'd join to get some of your expert opinons on an approximate value. The bottle appears to be in excellent condition i.e. no scratches, chips, cracks or any visible blemishes. I've seen sold prices in a range of ~$800 to ~$2600 online. Any thoughts or insights you can share about its value is much appreciated. Thanks, Mark


Wow, a real Bodie bottle! It's a gravitating stopper bottle from California. Are you looking to sell? Lot of people will probably ask. Thanks for the pictures and post. Price is a tricky question. There is the average as you have stated, low and high. Some auctioned items go for much higher prices. This being a highly sought after bottle i could imagine some insanely high bids. They do not come around often.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2021)

CHECK OUT THESE SEARCH RESULTS IN THIS FORUM, 15 RESULTS WITH INFORMATION. LEON.



			Search results


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 7, 2021)

@ROBBYBOBBY64 
@hemihampton
Thank you both for sharing your feedback as well as links to these threads. It appears as though I might possess a little treasure. However, before I get too excited, how can I authenticate is the real dea? Hate to get my hopes up if it's not. It looks like it's legit to me, but I'm a newbie here. Is there someone you suggest who can authenticate it? As far as selling it, I'm open to exploring this option once I get educated on exactly what it is I own. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't think anybody is reproducing this bottle or type of Bottle so I'm pretty sure it's all original real deal in my opinion. I'd be Interested in this Bottle but I'd assume it's out of my Price Range.  LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 7, 2021)

vrabelm said:


> @ROBBYBOBBY64
> @hemihampton
> Thank you both for sharing your feedback as well as links to these threads. It appears as though I might possess a little treasure. However, before I get too excited, how can I authenticate is the real dea? Hate to get my hopes up if it's not. It looks like it's legit to me, but I'm a newbie here. Is there someone you suggest who can authenticate it? As far as selling it, I'm open to exploring this option once I get educated on exactly what it is I own. Appreciate your feedback.


It's definitely real.  Faking bottles is not easy, and there are only a few types (of which yours is not one) where repros are something to worry about.  It's not the sort of thing you can do as a one-off, so anything with one fake will have hundreds more fakes of the same bottle out there.  There aren't hundreds of fake Bodie sodas out there.  I wouldn't bother trying to get it authenticated, it's not something I've ever seen done for a soda bottle of that era no matter how much is being asked for it.


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 8, 2021)

Appreciate the confirmation @CanadianBottles. At this point I'm excited to learn that I have a legit bottle! I've seen a few previous sales that have with ratings (e.g. 9.2( and I assume this rating system increases the value of the bottle. Is this a correct assumption? If yes, where does one get bottles rated, or is this a waste of time too?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't know anybody that Rates Bottles as a paying Service, BUT, I think some of the big Bottle Auction Sites may rate the Bottles they sell. Your Bottle would need a Tumble Cleaning to increase it's Value & Condition. Although some don't like Tumbled Bottles. But you don't see many dirty, damaged, sick looking Bottles at the big Bottle Auction Sites, Most of those will get top $$ because they only sell pristine mint perfect bottles usually. LEON.


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I don't know anybody that Rates Bottles as a paying Service, BUT, I think some of the big Bottle Auction Sites may rate the Bottles they sell. Your Bottle would need a Tumble Cleaning to increase it's Value & Condition. Although some don't like Tumbled Bottles. But you don't see many dirty, damaged, sick looking Bottles at the big Bottle Auction Sites, Most of those will get top $$ because they only sell pristine mint perfect bottles usually. LEON.View attachment 231784


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 9, 2021)

My bottle is in excellent condition--no chips, scratches or visible blemishes that I can see, although it could use a good cleaning. I'll admit that I'm a little hesitant to hand it over to someone for cleaning, too. Not sure if doing the best I can with what I have availble is the best option here. What are some of these big bottle auction sites that you referenced above?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2021)

I like this one because he's local to me.





__





						Background
					





					www.americanglassgallery.com
				




But there are many others, I know one on west Coast specializes in more West Coast Bottles & some on east may be more into East Coast Bottles, ect., ect. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2021)

Here's a example of one of there Current Auctions. Link below.





__





						Auction #30
					





					www.americanglassgallery.com


----------



## willong (Nov 10, 2021)

vrabelm said:


> My bottle is in excellent condition--no chips, scratches or visible blemishes that I can see, although it could use a good cleaning. I'll admit that I'm a little hesitant to hand it over to someone for cleaning, too. Not sure if doing the best I can with what I have availble is the best option here. What are some of these big bottle auction sites that you referenced above?


Very nice inheritance! Did a relative dig it?

With respectful apologies to Hemihampton, I would advise you to NOT tumble your bottle. It is in too good condition as is, and some collectors would much prefer its authentic condition to that of the tumbled example in the photo that Leon posted. Tumbling a sick (etched or coated by minerals in the ground while buried) bottle is justified; but yours hardly qualifies as sick in my opinion. I'm sure others will chime in with their own.


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 10, 2021)

willong said:


> Very nice inheritance! Did a relative dig it?
> 
> With respectful apologies to Hemihampton, I would advise you to NOT tumble your bottle. It is in too good condition as is, and some collectors would much prefer its authentic condition to that of the tumbled example in the photo that Leon posted. Tumbling a sick (etched or coated by minerals in the ground while buried) bottle is justified; but yours hardly qualifies as sick in my opinion. I'm sure others will chime in with their own.


Where or when my father got this is a mystery to me since he was not a collector of anything. So finding this is a true surprise. I've done some research on tumbling people have some strong feelings about whether or not this is a good thing to do. Personally, I'd like to see it shined up and pretty--just not sure if that's what potential buyers prefer.


----------



## dab46 (Nov 10, 2021)

try american bottle auctions it's a calif company. they have most of western bottles


----------



## dab46 (Nov 10, 2021)

where are you located ABA is in Sacramento.


----------



## dab46 (Nov 10, 2021)

you might want to check it with a black light to make sure that it was not repaired. you wouldn't want to tumble it if it was repaired. I tumble bottles but I am in WI. that is out question.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 10, 2021)

It looks to me like it's just got a bunch of dirt on the inside, not any damage that needs to be tumbled off.  I'd recommend to just get a bottle brush and some dish soap and lukewarm water and wash it yourself.  These bottles are very durable since they were designed to be reused many times, unless you drop it or cause it to undergo a rapid temperature change you won't damage it.  I agree with the recommendation to absolutely not tumble it.  I think the only thing wrong with it is some soil residue still in it, tumbling is overkill if that's all that's wrong with it.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2021)

Since the dirt is minor I don't think a slight Tumble for 1 day in fine Polish is Over Kill.  No big deal for me because I got a tumbler & do this all the time. What would be Overkill is the guy in here that Tumbles for a week with 1000 grit silicone carbide Heavy Duty Cutter & then another week with 1500 grit silicone carbide & then another week with Aluminum Oxide Polish & then he Charges you $150 when he's Done. That would be over kill. BUT, If it is indeed just light dirt I'd just run to Harbor Freight & buy there cheap $5.00 Bottle Brush kit that comes with like 10 different Brush's & Try that first with Soap & Water & see if that works. If not sell to Me & I'll Tumble it for myself. LOL.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 10, 2021)

You were asking about Auctions. "Greg Spurgeon Auctions" is one to check into. He just had a cobalt blue mason jar sell for $39,000.00 and some change so he does have deep pockets looking at his stuff. I have never heard anything bad about the guy.


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 10, 2021)

dab46 said:


> where are you located ABA is in Sacramento.


Thanks, I've reached out to ABA


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 10, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> You were asking about Auctions. "Greg Spurgeon Auctions" is one to check into. He just had a cobalt blue mason jar sell for $39,000.00 and some change so he does have deep pockets looking at his stuff. I have never heard anything bad about the guy.


I'll reach out to GSA too... that's one expensive mason jar!


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Since the dirt is minor I don't think a slight Tumble for 1 day in fine Polish is Over Kill.  No big deal for me because I got a tumbler & do this all the time. What would be Overkill is the guy in here that Tumbles for a week with 1000 grit silicone carbide Heavy Duty Cutter & then another week with 1500 grit silicone carbide & then another week with Aluminum Oxide Polish & then he Charges you $150 when he's Done. That would be over kill. BUT, If it is indeed just light dirt I'd just run to Harbor Freight & buy there cheap $5.00 Bottle Brush kit that comes with like 10 different Brush's & Try that first with Soap & Water & see if that works. If not sell to Me & I'll Tumble it for myself. LOL.


I think I'll clearn it myself with soap and water as suggested. Should I decide to sell it via an auction house then they can clean it up more.


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 10, 2021)

dab46 said:


> you might want to check it with a black light to make sure that it was not repaired. you wouldn't want to tumble it if it was repaired. I tumble bottles but I am in WI. that is out question.


I'm not expert but I don't see any issues with this bottle


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 20, 2021)

vrabelm said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and doing research on a Pearson Bros Bodie bottle that I recently inherited. After some searching I came across this site and thought I'd join to get some of your expert opinons on an approximate value. The bottle appears to be in excellent condition i.e. no scratches, chips, cracks or any visible blemishes. I've seen sold prices in a range of ~$800 to ~$2600 online. Any thoughts or insights you can share about its value is much appreciated. Thanks, Mark


Hello, anyone interested in purchasing this bottle please pm me. Happy to answer any questions you may have as well.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 20, 2021)

vrabelm said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and doing research on a Pearson Bros Bodie bottle that I recently inherited. After some searching I came across this site and thought I'd join to get some of your expert opinons on an approximate value. The bottle appears to be in excellent condition i.e. no scratches, chips, cracks or any visible blemishes. I've seen sold prices in a range of ~$800 to ~$2600 online. Any thoughts or insights you can share about its value is much appreciated. Thanks, Mark


Are you kidding?!  That’s so nice!  If it were mine, I would think about hanging on to it …. Because that sounds like a low price.  The other half of me thinks “I would get that out of my house- because that Bodie curse is real!”  Just a square nail from there made me know that…. Couldn’t get it back to where I found it, fast enough!  (A year, it took). I wipe down my shoes leaving that place!)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2021)

Wonder if the curse  gave vrabelm any bad luck???


----------



## vrabelm (Nov 20, 2021)

LOL, no bad luck... yet! (fingers crossed) I agree that the initial prices I found online are too low. I've seen prices exceed $3600. I'm in no hurry to sell it but will for a fair price for both parties involved. I might be in a bigger hurry should I start to experience some bad luck, too. haha


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 10, 2022)

vrabelm said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and doing research on a Pearson Bros Bodie bottle that I recently inherited. After some searching, I came across this site and thought I'd join to get some of your expert opinions on an approximate value. The bottle appears to be in excellent condition i.e. no scratches, chips, cracks or any visible blemishes. I've seen sold prices in a range of ~$800 to ~$2600 online. Any thoughts or insights you can share about its value is much appreciated. Thanks, Mark


Hello everyone, thank you all for your assistance, feedback regarding my Pearson Bros Bodie bottle. I wanted to let you know that if anyone is interested in purchasing it that it will be available to bid on via the North American Glass auction site this Monday, March 14th,  https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Ev...tern-Soda-PEARSON-BROS-BODIE-California-SHARP 

​


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2022)

How'd you clean the Bottle, with soap & water or did you get it tumbled clean? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 11, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> How'd you clean the Bottle, with soap & water or did you get it tumbled clean? Good Luck. LEON.


I'm told by the auctioneer that they just used soap and water to clean it. Thanks!


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 15, 2022)

Bidding has started so don't miss out on this opportunity to add a "Bodie" soda to your collection. This one is in superb condition, happy bidding: 
https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Ev...tern-Soda-PEARSON-BROS-BODIE-California-SHARP


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow, almost $1000 already with more than a week to go!  The bottle is in stunning condition too, looks fantastic after the cleaning.


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks @CanadianBottles, it did clean up nicely. Price is definitely headed in the right direction, although a piece in this condition should go much higher. Time will tell!


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 20, 2022)

vrabelm said:


> Bidding has started so don't miss out on this opportunity to add a "Bodie" soda to your collection. This one is in superb condition, happy bidding:
> https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Ev...tern-Soda-PEARSON-BROS-BODIE-California-SHARP
> View attachment 235468


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 20, 2022)

Bidding closes this week so get your bids submitted! You may not find another Pearson Bros Bodie bottle in this condition anytime soon. Value of this bottle is much higher than current bid, https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Event/LotDetails/2144332


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm sure the Snipers will wait till the last minute & last second to bid, just like they do on Ebay???? LEON.


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 23, 2022)

One more day to go so get those bids submitted--this is a rare find https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Event/LotDetails/2144332


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 24, 2022)

Only a few hours to go,  https://auction.gregspurgeon.com/Event/LotDetails/2144332  and bidding closes for this Bodie soda in excellent condition. Bid now


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 24, 2022)

Congrats, The big $2,701. Got more then I thought it would. You did good. LEON.


----------



## vrabelm (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks LEON. Very pleased with the outcome. Also, I am happy I decided to work with Greg @North American Glass. Excellent communication throughout the process and he also set very realistic expectations. Thanks to the person who recommended I reach out to him. Again, appreciate all the feedback and comments on this board, wonderful resource for newbies like me.


----------

